# Replacement Planer Knives DW735



## Woodbutcher847 (May 1, 2018)

I just bought a used DeWalt DW735 planer. The knives need to be replaced. I'm reading a lot of complaints about the short life of these straight knives. I cannot afford to go to the Helix Head right now. Has anyone got a recommendation for HSS replacement knives? There are a number of brands that offer replacements for this DW735...and they all say they are "the best". I would appreciate any opinions from the forum members. Thanks:smile2:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I re-sharpen mine. Similar to this video.



Thanks for reminding me to sharpen mine again


----------



## J_L (Apr 22, 2014)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I re-sharpen mine.


X2. 


I bought a second set of knives also so when one set gets dull I just swap them out and resharpen the dull set when I get time.


----------



## Woodbutcher847 (May 1, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! I can do that... Got a 6" Delta jointer that needs sharpening too. Really appreciate the reply.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! When you get a minute go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. This helps us to help you and we like first names. You can add it to your signature line and it will show in each post.

We bought the DW735X last year and when the time comes to switch out the knives I'll sharpen the set that's in there now. I wouldn't mind having the spiral head cutter but I can't see spending that much on this little planer. 

David


----------

